# Ado.net



## achuthan1988 (May 26, 2011)

I am doing my GNIIT from NIIT trivandrum and am having a hard time with ADO.NET and Java.Can anyone suggest any good books for ADO.NET and java?Is balguruswamy's Java book good.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 26, 2011)

ADO.NET and Java?? I guess Java has diff. method or some diff. technology to access Databases.

As for Java book, I'd recommend for Complete Reference to Java.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 26, 2011)

ADO.NET for Java = JDBC in my limited knowledge in this subject.

Not sure what is meant by ADO.NET and Java here. Are you using some kind of binding of ADO.NET with Java? Or do you mean to just access database with Java? Or did you mean ADO.NET and C#.

Please be clear.

As for books.
For Java basics, check out Head First Java. For C#, etc. check out C# All in One for Dummies.
There are plenty of ADO.NET books around there. I think the in house .NET programmers can help you on that but your basics must be cleared there.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 26, 2011)

Ya that's right, JDBC, forgot the name


----------



## achuthan1988 (May 26, 2011)

I have confused  u guys. i am doing ADO.NET with .NET. I am doing java separately.I use Sqlserver 2005 for the ADO.I want books for ADO and java separately



Liverpool_fan said:


> ADO.NET for Java = JDBC in my limited knowledge in this subject.
> 
> Not sure what is meant by ADO.NET and Java here. Are you using some kind of binding of ADO.NET with Java? Or do you mean to just access database with Java? Or did you mean ADO.NET and C#.
> 
> ...



What do u mean here by in house .NET programmers .Do u mean the people here or the people at NIIT?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 26, 2011)

By "in house .NET programmers" he meant, .NET programmers here in TDF.

Ok, now as LFC and I said above get Java books, and for .NET Books, I would recommend the Bible or Wrox ones. They are good.


----------



## achuthan1988 (May 26, 2011)

I want to read books that contain lot of worked out examples.Can anyone tell me a opinion on Baluguruswamy's java book?(The crappy material at NIIT doesnt have any good examples,even the teachers do not give many programs to make the concept clear)


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (May 27, 2011)

you must know that "DEITEL" books r costly, but are very good

Java How to Program, 9/e, Early Objects Version
C# 2010 for Programmers, 4/e

i recommend you download chapter examples & other videos. use usname: xlr8 & pw: xlr8.juan as login

also buy Khalid Mughal for Java and Black Book for C#


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 22, 2011)

y dont u go for black book??
tht will provide u a good project also


----------



## achuthan1988 (Jun 22, 2011)

i cant find the ado.net black book online.can anyone give me a link??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 22, 2011)

.NET Black Books : *www.flipkart.com/search/a/books?dd=0&query=.net+black+book&vertical=books&autosuggest[as]=off&autosuggest[as-submittype]=default-search&autosuggest[as-grouprank]=0&autosuggest[as-overallrank]=0&Search=Search&selmitem=

ADO.NET Cookbook : Flipkart.com: ADO. NET Cookbook: Bill Hamilton (9788173667251)


----------

